# Would appreciate some advise on hand crank for lathe spindle.



## oscer (May 19, 2011)

Hi fellas, I've been working on a plug for the outboard end of my spindle wich nI will attach a handle to. My question to you all is how long did you make the crank radius? Any suggestions are welcome.
Thanks, oscer


----------



## AR1911 (May 19, 2011)

That really depends on the lathe - minilathe takes a lot less than a 12x36.
For my 10" lathe I got a 10" handwheel from Grizzly. I don't know if that's a good rule of thumb or not. I've certainly seen some with more leverage.


----------



## BRIAN (May 19, 2011)

Hi Oscer
the Rad on my handle is 3 1/2 " Works well for me,

 For interest the handle is on a piece of studding is reduced to 10 mm at the other end and is gripped in a collet

the studding also acts as the draw bar for the collet Quick and simple providing you dont need that space???

Regards Brian.


----------



## oscer (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies fellas, I should have mentioned it's on a SB 10L. I guess I'll try a 12" swing and then If I can give up some leverage I'll shorten it up a little. I really didn't have any idea where to start, I was trying to visualize reaching to the back of the handle's swing while trying to see what the cutter was doing and then it hit me,I'll just talk my wife into cranking it for me. I told her to just pretend she making ice cream. 8) And then it hit me again


----------

